# MARSOC Clinic named after fallen SARC hero



## Teufel (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.jdnews.com/news/officer-73843-family-2nd.html


Milam, a decorated special amphibious reconnaissance corpsman with MarSOC’s 2nd Marine Special Operations Battalion and MarSOC “Operator of the Year” for 2006, was killed in combat on Sept. 25, 2007, in Afghanistan’s Helmand Province. On Friday, Marine Corps and Navy officials and Milam’s family met to dedicate MarSOC’s first consolidated medical battalion aid station, named in his honor.

The facility, which will provide primary medical and dental care to active duty MarSOC Marines and sailors, includes doctor’s offices, examination rooms, x-ray, physical therapy, and a pharmacy, as well as emergency access. Officials in attendance said it was a fitting tribute to a man who spent his final moments fighting to save the lives of other troops.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 6, 2010)

That is indeed a fitting tribute.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm sure the Corpsman would be well pleased.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 6, 2010)

Some men are hero's, others sit around. 

Fitting tribute to another SOF hero. 


Semper Fi


----------

